

Hacking together weapons in Syria - redwood
http://m.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/02/diy-weapons-of-the-syrian-rebels/100461/

======
alan_cx
Well, I've seen some hacking I'm my time, and I like knocking stuff up I'm my
back yard, but these guys take the prize.

Oh, picture 30, best use of smartphone I've seen.

